# Benny the jet



## Headhunter (Jul 8, 2020)

Just been watching some old benny fights. I didn’t really watch much of his era at the time Idk why I just never did tbh. I knew his name but I think then I’d kind of stopped watching fights. I met him a year or so ago in Ireland in a kenpo camp. Nice guy his face and body definitely showing the wear and tear of a fighter though.

but anyway this fight I think was his last and he won a decision but IMO he lost that fight fairly easy. I mean it was a good fight but he got dropped numerous times and Tagami was in control for more of it. But the big name won typically.

im not hating because he was 41 in this fight and tagami was 25 so respect for fighting a much younger guy but imo he didn’t win this.


----------



## dvcochran (Jul 8, 2020)

He was a bad man in my opinion. We were in the same pay fight in Memphis but were in different weight classes. He destroyed his opponent. I think he could have knocked him out way earlier but just methodically beat the guy to near submission. The fight went the full 5 rounds. I felt bad for his opponent that night. Well sort of.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Jul 8, 2020)

Yes, Benny definitely lost this one, but as this was his farewell appearance, and was the top fighter of his time, he was given the win.  I don't agree with that.  If it was a close fight, I could understand - but IMO it was not close at all.  It was a gift to his "legend" and skill over the 25 years of his competing.  He never got the national acclaim that one of his ability should have had in the USA (not really being known outside karate circles), so while I do not agree with the decision, I do not begrudge Benny the win.  He was the best.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 9, 2020)

isshinryuronin said:


> Yes, Benny definitely lost this one, but as this was his farewell appearance, and was the top fighter of his time, he was given the win.  I don't agree with that.  If it was a close fight, I could understand - but IMO it was not close at all.  It was a gift to his "legend" and skill over the 25 years of his competing.  He never got the national acclaim that one of his ability should have had in the USA (not really being known outside karate circles), so while I do not agree with the decision, I do not begrudge Benny the win.  He was the best.


Looking at his Wikipedia page he had a few incidents where he actually lost but some bs intervened and got him the win or a no contest


----------



## Acronym (Jul 9, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Looking at his Wikipedia page he had a few incidents where he actually lost but some bs intervened and got him the win or a no contest



He lost a full contact exhibition fight against a Thaiboxer but no actual sanctioned fights for ranking or title


----------



## kickillustrated (Jul 17, 2022)

Back in the days being undefeated accounted for a lot in America. I guess he lost his fight to Billey Jackson, but they didn't want to count it for his record, because it was without legkicks.
I loved watching his fights in Japan. He really tore the Japanese in pieces and got well paid for it. For awhile there was talk about him fighting against boxer Sugar Ray Leonard, but I guess it was just a rumor: 
Benny Urquidez vs Sugar Ray Leonard


----------



## Buka (Jul 17, 2022)

Ray is a lot of things, but he's not foolish. He never would have agreed to fight anyone in anything other than boxing. He had no reason to.


----------

